# Snookie 18.10.10 - 19.01.11



## Seige

I can't shake this sinking feeling in my stomach, so I thought I might express myself here.
Although she was only 9 weeks old, it's so hard to not miss her. She was the runt of an accidental litter, that I kept. She was such a playful unforgetable little angel. Always so playful and unique, I used to love when she was smaller and looked like a tiny cotton bud! My favourite memory of her was when she was curled up on her food bowl! It was so cute. My heart sank into two when I walked into my room yesterday and seen her dragging herself along by her two front paws. I rung the vet straight away and then wrapped her up and took her to the vet. The car ride there was so painstaking not knowing what was going to happen. I had hope when the vet said she was in a stable condition and told me to take her home to recover. I kept her in a confined aquarium like the vet said. I wanted to just pick her up and cuddle her but didnt want to interupt her recover so I let her be. Just as we were leaving to go to my boyfriends house I checked on her, She seemed to be resting. When we got back an hour later, I checked on her again, and noticed she hadn't moved abit, Tears filled my eyes as the thought of her tiny heart not beating ran through my mind. I went to pat her to find she was so stiff. The worst part about it was that her eyes were still open, she didnt even die sleeping. She died alone and in pain. I wish I had held her for her last moments.

R.I.P little Snook, I will always love you. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Snippet

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so much harder when they're only babies.

Accidents do happen. There probably wasn't anything you could of done to stop her falling and hurting herself. You tried your best for her, there isn't anything yout could of done.

*hugs*


----------



## begoodtoanimals

As she was the runt she probably wasn't strong enough to begin with. I know it is heartbreaking when you root for these cuties. 
In the wild there are many babies who don't make it.


----------



## Seige

I know my heart breaks whenever I think about it  I know this sounds bad but i've always gotten more attatched to animals then what I have people, they don't judge you or ***** about you, they appreciate everything you give them and are cute and fury  they are my weakness.
Thanks for the replies, i've been focusing on her siblings and mother and making their little lives as best as I posssibly can, and sorry if the post didnt really make sense, I was trying my best to write it in structure but couldnt help but to get upset.

*warning: please don't curse in posts, this is an all ages forum. thanks!*


----------



## Seige

Sorry about the cursing, I wasn't thinking straight. My apologies.


----------

